# i need to live , work and study



## forty (Nov 8, 2008)

hi every one am tazanian boy am seeking a job please help me to get it because am hadd working!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Try for a visa, first: Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery


----------



## dvedsctt (Dec 10, 2008)

getting a visa should be your top priority

scott


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can apply for the diversity vsa. But unless you have parents or siblings in the US, or a truly specialized skill, or can afford to attend a university here, you will not be able to emigrate to the US. Being hardworking won't be enough.


----------

